# Zone 5



## kyhorse (Aug 4, 2011)

Let me start this by saying I don't want someone to give up 'their' spot. I did not draw my first choice in zones and drew a permit for zone 5, which I'm not familiar with. 

I'd just like to hear some places that can be accessed in zone 5 for gators. Lake, rivers, etc. I'd sure appreciate it. 

OR...

If there is someone that lives in zone 5 or close that has alligator hunted there and would like to join the effort, all the better. I could offer someone the opportunity to deer or turkey hunt on private land in Kentucky for their help. I have boat, bow rigged for gators, etc. 

PM me with any info or if interested in helping for the opportunity to hunt in Kentucky. 

Thanks.


----------



## Michael (Aug 4, 2011)

The Oconee River runs through zone 5


----------



## watermedic (Aug 4, 2011)

So does the Ocmulgee and part of the Altamaha.  Some nice ones down there!!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Aug 6, 2011)

*Help for ya.*



kyhorse said:


> Let me start this by saying I don't want someone to give up 'their' spot. I did not draw my first choice in zones and drew a permit for zone 5, which I'm not familiar with.
> 
> I'd just like to hear some places that can be accessed in zone 5 for gators. Lake, rivers, etc. I'd sure appreciate it.
> 
> ...



   Pm  sent on the subject.     frydaddy


----------



## kyhorse (Aug 11, 2011)

I appreciate everyone who has Pm'd me. I have responded back to everyone.


----------



## Michael (Aug 11, 2011)

I'll be on the Oconee River next week scouting. Let me know if you want me to tie one up for ya.


----------



## REDNECK1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Give Frydaddy a pm zone5 is his backyard he will take care of you. My advice to you is go with someone who does this regularly every year being your first time. Alot of times you spend less when you go with a native of the territory. Alot of our waterways are very dangerous because of the lack of rain here. So what's the price of your lower unit? Just something to think about when you are in unfamiliar waters. Not to mention equipment cost it can be very expensive. Good luck to all that drew tags let's go get em.


----------



## The Native Way (Aug 11, 2011)

Frydaddy is the man you wanna get with for zone 5!!!!!!!!!


----------

